# Lensrentals reviews new Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED AF-S VR MTFs



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2016)

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/11/nikon-70-200mm-f2-8e-fl-ed-af-s-vr-mtf-tests/

Canon had better come out with a new 70-200mm f/2.8 - the new Nikon rocks. Good for us to keep Canon on its toes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2016)

They sum up: "_Actual photographs with all of the variables that introduce, I doubt the difference at 70mm or 200mm would be of any visible significance. At 135mm, though, I think they might be._"

Any idea if the new Nikon does better on focus breathing? For tight portraits (200mm, close subject), the previous 70-200 VR was effectively a 135mm lens. 

Also, I'm really concerned about their use of fluorite elements in this and other new lenses, which seems like a very dangerous risk since Nikon continues to warn us that, "_Fluorite easily cracks and is sensitive to temperature changes that can adversely affect focusing by altering the lens' refractive index._"


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> They sum up: "_Actual photographs with all of the variables that introduce, I doubt the difference at 70mm or 200mm would be of any visible significance. At 135mm, though, I think they might be._"
> 
> Any idea if the new Nikon does better on focus breathing? For tight portraits (200mm, close subject), the previous 70-200 VR was effectively a 135mm lens.
> 
> Also, I'm really concerned about their use of fluorite elements in this and other new lenses, which seems like a very dangerous risk since Nikon continues to warn us that, "_Fluorite easily cracks and is sensitive to temperature changes that can adversely affect focusing by altering the lens' refractive index._"



Nikon is a pioneer - of the Post-Truth era.


----------



## Refurb7 (Nov 22, 2016)

AlanF said:


> https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/11/nikon-70-200mm-f2-8e-fl-ed-af-s-vr-mtf-tests/
> 
> Canon had better come out with a new 70-200mm f/2.8 - the new Nikon rocks. Good for us to keep Canon on its toes.



The new Nikon is $800 more and only slightly better. No thanks.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 22, 2016)

The Nikon shooters have got a good option here, but painfully expensive. 

If you look in the comments section in the Lensrentals article, Roger Ciccala provides mtf curves of the Sony G master 70-200 f2.8. It doesn't look very good for the (overpriced) Sony.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 22, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> The Nikon shooters have got a good option here, but painfully expensive.
> 
> If you look in the comments section in the Lensrentals article, Roger Ciccala provides mtf curves of the Sony G master 70-200 f2.8. It doesn't look very good for the (overpriced) Sony.



Ouch on the Sony performance or lack thereof!


----------

